
Open Docs: GitHub org to host sites/screenshots/demos related to the project - pcr910303
https://opendocs.github.io
======
tomashubelbauer
> Perhaps you don't want your account or your own organization account to be
> littered with automatically generated documentation repositories? Perhaps
> you want to move all such generated documentation repositories to a separate
> place which remains out of sight when someone is browsing your GitHub
> profile or organization?

I know they meant the documentation source code would be out of sight, not the
docs itself, but the wording here is unfortunate. Having your docs out of
sight is the opposite of what I want. And in my case the same is true of its
source code.

